
Ask HN: What tech companies allow all employees to be remote? - meigetsu
I think it&#x27;d be useful to compile a list for those who are looking to (continue to) work remotely.
======
Jugurtha
Our tiny company has been remote since March. We started experimenting
modestly in 2018 after drastic company changes. We used remote work as a
forcing function and to expose inefficiencies in knowledge
institutionalization. It revealed all the knowledge that wasn't transferred to
the company, which put us at risk when someone was absent.

The rationale in 2019 was to maximize team member health and wellness.
Commuting was really hard, so we experimented with one day working remotely,
and sometimes a week working remotely. This gave us enough practice to
function during the pandemic.

We also did it because we knew that we will have to at some point, so we might
as well train for it. And we had to with COVID.

big-mama.io, but you probably never heard of us.

------
meigetsu
\- Quora - remote first -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23646164](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23646164)

\- Atlassian - remote choice -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24085546](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24085546)

~~~
meigetsu
\- Twitter

------
wprapido
[https://github.com/lukasz-madon/awesome-remote-
job](https://github.com/lukasz-madon/awesome-remote-job) is a great resource.
Many remote companies listed

~~~
sloaken
Great find. I do not need it now, but when I do, I know where to look.

------
fcardinaux
There is a list of remote companies on Wikipedia:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_remote_companies](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_remote_companies)

------
0x54MUR41
There was a similar question a month ago. You can check this,

Ask HN: What companies are truly remote-first?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23648528](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23648528)

------
john4532452
I guess in few months the question will be "What tech companies __does not
__allow fully remote ?

------
quickthrower2
37 Signals and Gitlab

~~~
cpach
Slight nitpick: 37 Signals are now called Basecamp.

~~~
quickthrower2
Thanks. Literal brainfart!

~~~
0xdeadb00f
Slight nitpick: your brain cannot literally fart

/s

~~~
quickthrower2
Slight nitpick: no one knows what literal means anymore!

------
wprapido
Automattic

